# Hilfe! Mein Desktop-Rechner stirbt (oder so ähnlich)!

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Seit vorhin macht mein Desktop-Rechner extrem komische Sachen, und ich bin gerade mit meinem Latein am Ende …

Alles hat extrem lang gedauert (z. B. mit Tab einen Verzeichnisnamen in einer Konsole vervollständigen), und die HDD-LED hat die ganze Zeit geleuchtet (also als ob immerzu von der Festplatte gelesen oder draufgeschrieben wird). Also hab ich einen Reboot gemacht. Jede Zeile ab "Init starting …" braucht eine Ewigkeit. Immer leuchtet die HDD-LED.

Also hab ich mir gedacht: Boot doch mal GRML und schau mal, nicht dass die Festplatte kaputt ist. GRML Booten geht aber nicht.

Also hab ich mir gedacht: Schau doch mal ins BIOS (oder wie das heutzutage heißt). Geht auch nicht. Ich komm nicht in das Menü. Andere Tastatur an einem anderen Anschluss: Selbes Problem. Keine Chance.

Vielleicht der gerade kompilierte Kernel? Nur leider kann ich auch im GRUB-Menü keinen anderen auswählen, da geht die Tastatur auch nicht.

Nach ewigem Warten konnte ich mich tatsächlich auf einer Konsole einloggen, um das mit dem Kernel auszuschließen, indem ich den Symlink, den ich zum Booten nehme, auf den letzten Kernel verlinkt habe. Das ist es nicht. Würde ja auch nicht erklären, warum ich ins Setup des Mainboards nicht mehr reinkomme.

Was ist da los?! Sowas hab ich in all den Jahren nicht mal annähernd gesehen! Vor allem kann das komische Verhalten ganz am Anfang des Bootvorgangs ja beim besten Willen noch nichts mit meinem System oder der Festplatte zu tun haben!

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe extrem dankbar, weil außer, dass ich mir einen neuen Computer kaufe, fällt mir gerade nix ein :-(

----------

## Fijoldar

 *l3u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist da los?! Sowas hab ich in all den Jahren nicht mal annähernd gesehen! Vor allem kann das komische Verhalten ganz am Anfang des Bootvorgangs ja beim besten Willen noch nichts mit meinem System oder der Festplatte zu tun haben!
> 
> 

 

Hallo,

das Phänomen hatte ich auch schon mal. Das klingt wirklich sehr stark nach der Festplatte. Ich hatte mal eine defekte Feplatte im Rechner (1 von 4, nur Daten, kein OS), sobald diese über SATA angeschlossen war, startete der PC gar nicht mehr. Als ich sie abgeklemmt hatte, startete der Rechner wieder. Kannst du mal mit einer anderen Festplatte booten bzw. mit gar keiner? Dann solltest du zumindest wieder ins Bios kommen. Wenn nicht, dann war es wohl doch nicht die Festplatte  :Smile:  Aber ausschließen würde ich das an deiner Stelle so schnell nicht. Das kann durchaus für seltsame Phänomene sorgen.

----------

## l3u

Auch mit abgesteckter Festplatte komm ich nicht ins BIOS.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn du nicht einmal ins BIOS kommst bin ich zu 99.9999999% sicher das es nicht am Betriebssystem/Kernel liegt.

Schon mal einen CMOS-Reset ausprobiert?

----------

## Fijoldar

Aber auf dem Monitor siehst du noch was, die Tastatur reagiert aber nicht mehr? Klingt dann ein wenig nach Mainboard oder einfach nur kaputte Tastatur? Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwer. Meiner Meinung wirst du nicht drumherum kommen, die Hardwareteile einzeln zu testen, falls möglich. 

Nur mal so ein Schuss ins Blaue: Vielleicht hilft es auch ja, wenn man mal die Batterie des Mainboard für einige gewisse Zeit entfernt und wieder reinsteckt, quasi einen Reset durchführst. Wer weiß...

----------

## l3u

Update: Wenn ich die Festplatte abstecke, dann kann ich zumindest GRML booten. Aber nicht von USB, sondern nur von CD. Die Tastatur geht auch im GRML-Menü nicht, später dann schon.

An der Tastatur liegt es nicht, ich hab auch eine andere angesteckt, an verschiedenen USB-Ports.

Da hat doch (auch) das Mainboard einen Hau?! Das mit der Batterie probiere ich mal aus.

----------

## firefly

Kann gut sein, dass das "BIOS" durch irgendeinen Fehler die USB Geräte (hauptsächlich input wie keyboard und maus) nicht initialisiert bekommt

(Wenn dein Keyboard per USB angeschlossen ist)

Falls das Mainboard nocht eine PS/2 ANschluss hat und du ein Keyboard mit PS/2 anschluss oder einen Adapter USB->PS/2 hast, könntest du es darüber probieren ins Bios zu kommen.

Um dann dort ein "load factory settings" oder so ähnlich zu machen

----------

## l3u

Per CMOS-Reset-Jumper das BIOS zurücksetzen hat insoweit geholfen, dass ich zumindest erstmal wieder ins BIOS gekommen bin, und nunmehr auch die Tastatur im GRUB-Menü wieder funktioniert. Wie das zustande gekommen ist, kann ich mir zwar nicht erklären, aber jetzt scheint es wieder "normal" zu laufen (ich konnt auch gleich ein Firmware-Update machen).

Was aber natürlich nichts daran geändert hat, dass vermutlich die Festplatte einen Hau hat ;-) Naja, jetzt spiegel ich seit Stunden(!) mein System (sage und schreibe ein bisschen mehr als 200 GB) auf eine andere Festplatte. Mal sehen, wie die Kiste danach von der anderen Platte läuft …

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn dein Rechner ein UEFI hat könnte ich mir vorstellen das eine EFI-Variable das Problem verursacht hat.

Nicht alle Hersteller halten sich genau an die Spezifikationen von www.uefi.org und deshalb kann eine an und für sich korrekte Verwendung zu einem Fehlverhalten führen. Ganz prominent war ja damals dieser Vorfall mit einigen Laptops wo Linux durch das eigentlich korrekte erstellen einer EFI-Variable das System zu einem Brick machte.

Bei dir könnte was ähnliches passiert sein.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab den GRUB im MBR, wie früher … das BIOS kann scheinbar schon UEFI, aber ich hab mich damit noch nie auseinandergesetzt.

… wobei sich mir dann aber die Frage stellt, wie sowas zustande kommen kann, wenn man nichts verändert …

Aber egal: die Kiste läuft wieder. Jetzt mit neuer Festplatte. Also zumindest diesbezüglich herrscht Klarheit: Die war einfach kaputt. Aber zum Glück nicht so kaputt, dass man sie nicht mehr auslesen konnte!

Wieder was gelernt. Weder musste ich bisher jemals ein CMOS-Reset mit Jumper machen, noch hatte ich jemals eine Festplatte, die 100 Jahre für jeden Zugriff braucht, aber trotzdem noch komplett auslesbar ist, ganz ohne Fehler im dmesg oder sonstwas … naja, Hauptsache, es is nix verschütt gegangen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh ja, so eine langsame Festplatte hatte ich auch mal. Auch eine andere die halt irgendwann viele Bad Blocks hatte. Da hilft immer nur Backups machen oder halt mehrere Festplatten nutzen. Gerne auch ein Hardware Raid.

Allein weil die Krypto-Trojaner aufrüsten macht es aktuell schon Sinn immer ein Backup zu haben.

Aber ich habe aktuell auch ziemlich viel Spaß mit den Systemen, mich gestern erst über eine dumme Firewall Regel selbst vom System gekillt, weil meine SSH-Verbindung natürlich auf einem alternativen Port läuft die bei einer anderen saublöden Regel mit überschrieben wurde.. ;)

Zack eben versucht irgendwie Hardware zugriff zu bekommen, stelle ich fest das der Intel-Driver Virtual Terminal Bug, den ich vor Wochen auf dem Laptop hatte, jetzt auch auf diesem System aufgetreten ist, so das ich eben keine Loginmöglichkeit habe. Kurz: Wegen dem Intel Driver wird wohl die Intelframebuffer nicht geladen und deswegen auch keine Virtuelle Konsole gestartet. Nicht mal "Blind" einloggen geht dann da.

Ich dachte zuerst auch es liegt an der Tastatur...

Wenn man ein mal ärger mit den Systemen hat wollen die nicht abbrechen. Ich verstehe langsam warum es heißt "Never Touch a Running System". ;D

Ich bastle mir jetzt ein Live-Linux-System damit ich von USB Booten kann und anschließend per Chroot das System retten.

----------

## l3u

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe langsam warum es heißt "Never Touch a Running System". ;D

 

… deswegen läuft bei mir in der Praxis auch nach wie vor ein (seitdem ich mich um die EDV kümmer per QEmu virtualisierter, aber dann eben doch) Windows SBS 2003, und Windows XP … weil solang's läuft, werd ich einen Teufel tun, und daran was ändern ;-)

Aber erst gestern ist mir auch wieder klar geworden, dass Backups das A und O sind.

Von wegen RAID wäre jetzt folgendes interessant: Angenommen, ich hätte die Platte in einem RAID gehabt. Wenn sie sich nur komisch verhält, aber keine Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt – wie hätte ich da wissen/merken können, welche es ist?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *l3u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Von wegen RAID wäre jetzt folgendes interessant: Angenommen, ich hätte die Platte in einem RAID gehabt. Wenn sie sich nur komisch verhält, aber keine Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt – wie hätte ich da wissen/merken können, welche es ist?

 

Hmm, ich glaube die zweite Platte wartet dann immer auf die andere so das das ganze System langsamer wird. Um einen einzelnen Test bezüglich Schreib Geschwindigkeit kommt man dran vorbei. Jetzt wenn ich so drüber nach denke, Haben die Platten doch auch einzelne S.M.A.R.T Werte, die dann eine Verschlechterung anzeigen, womit man das dann analysieren kann.

----------

## schmidicom

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Von wegen RAID wäre jetzt folgendes interessant: Angenommen, ich hätte die Platte in einem RAID gehabt. Wenn sie sich nur komisch verhält, aber keine Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt – wie hätte ich da wissen/merken können, welche es ist?

 

Ich würde mal sagen das hängt vom RAID-Controller und dessen "Intelligenz" ab.

Von einem Onboard-Controller würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt erwarten das sich dieser besser anstellt nur weil er im RAID-Modus betrieben wird, aber ein richtiger RAID-Controller (z.B. Adaptec oder LSI) sollte schon in der Lage sein Leistungseinbrüche zu vermeiden auch wenn eine der Festplatten sich nicht mehr korrekt verhält.

Hängt wohl letzten Endes alles ein wenig davon ab wie viel man bereits ist zu investieren.

----------

